# Carbs and blood sugar drops



## shepp (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi I do body building and eat cards witch lowers my blood sugar to low is there anyway I can work around this as I’ll lose to much weight if I lower my carb intake and advice is greatfull thanks Craig


----------



## helli (Jul 28, 2021)

Do you drink water when you work out?
If so, have you tried adding something with sugar (juice, squash) to your water bottle so you are taking on carbs as you exercise?


----------



## shepp (Jul 28, 2021)

helli said:


> Do you drink water when you work out?
> If so, have you tried adding something with sugar (juice, squash) to your water bottle so you are taking on carbs as you exercise?


Hi thanks for the reply yes I do drink water but no squash maybe I’ll try that usually I have to drink a can of coke to be able to go in the gym as there to low  I know this is not ideal but maybe a squash would be better for me thank u


----------

